# Ok, I'll start the ball rolling....



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

..with my BMW 330ci Sport. 8)

I got it about a 5/6 weeks back now and loving it to bits. The engine noise is addictively awesome and the look is just enough to look sporty and 'ruff' without looking tacky and shite. Just starting to appreciate the performance now really as it took a little while to get used to the auto box. However, once you're used to it it's not bad and you can really control it with gentle taps of the foot to prepare it for a burst of liveliness!

Much better than the old TT  ;D


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Am I allowed to post in here (seeing as the RS room is as flaccid as a monk's tadger)? How about a full roll call of all other marque owners posting on this thread? Snaxo and his Z4, garyc and his BMW tractor, various Porker owners etc?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> ..with my BMW 330ci Sport. 8)
> 
> I got it about a 5/6 weeks back now and loving it to bits. The engine noise is addictively awesome and the look is just enough to look sporty and 'ruff' without looking tacky and shite. Just starting to appreciate the performance now really as it took a little while to get used to the auto box. However, once you're used to it it's not bad and you can really control it with gentle taps of the foot to prepare it for a burst of liveliness!
> 
> Much better than the old TT  ;D


Was the auto (Switchtronic?) a conscious choice R1?

I don't actually have a problem with slush autos, unlike a few around here. I had an early SLK which was ideally suited to the auto, especially around town and on motorway where kick down is so easy.

What the detractors forget is that the manufacturers quoted 0-60 and 30-70 times are delivered *every* time with an auto, maybe once in ten times with a manual - and even then you have to be brutal.

The only time they are lacking is in X country stuff when some autos have a habit of changing up on a trailing throttle, rather than holding the gear you are in.

The thing is with the 330 is that its qualities are not generally fully appreciated on a test drive, as it can seem to lack the immediacy of say a TT. The smoothness and steady power build gives decpetive and undramatic peformance. However you have to be prepared to use the revs, which is less of a hardship than it is in the TT, and far more aurally pleasant.

One has to learn to lean on the grip too - and when you do, one finds as much mechanical grip as is needed.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Am I allowed to post in here (seeing as the RS room is as flaccid as a monk's tadger)? How about a full roll call of all other marque owners posting on this thread? Snaxo and his Z4, garyc and his BMW tractor, various Porker owners etc?


Ooooo. Hurt by a man with a shopping hatchback. Bitch A tractor that eats S3s BTW ;D Wanna try? 

I think Boxster may be most polular next marque for TTrs to move onto. Stand up and be counted.

Me:

TT
then RS4 and 328 ci (co car)
then E46 M3 and 328ci
now 330d tourng and boat

what do I really really want? 
stick with the 330d (it's really one of the favourite cars that I've had) _and_ next years Porsche 997 C4 3.8 (although I'd tolerate a C4s now ) _and_ a Windy Tornado 31 with twin 310 diesels.










Is that Off Topic, Off Marque?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

TTC
TTR
Seat Cupra
Clio 172
S3
;D

I think I'll stick in here...too many people talking about new shape A3 Tdi's in the A3/S3 forum


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> Ooooo. Â Hurt by a man with a shopping hatchback. Bitch Â A tractor that eats S3s BTW ;D Â Wanna try?


Check my sig. Bitch ;D ;D

Just ribbing about the tractor, natch. Diesels quite intrigueing these days with BMW, Audi and now Jaguar leading the way. And have you seen the write ups about the new Toyota CDTI block (designed by bloke who did the legendary VTEC)?

Back on topic, next "other marque" for me will be Mini Cooper S, for the burd.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Check my sig. Bitch ;D ;D
> 
> Just ribbing about the tractor, natch. Diesels quite intrigueing these days with BMW, Audi and now Jaguar leading the way. And have you seen the write ups about the new Toyota CDTI block (designed by bloke who did the legendary VTEC)?
> 
> Back on topic, next "other marque" for me will be Mini Cooper S, for the burd.


Oops didn't notice you'd got a mans car.  Now I understand your solid defence aginst KMPs chipped TT dicking RS4 post ;D

Nice choice. I really enjoyed mine, although the constant fuel 190 miles stops and Bose got a tad wearing, the massive lunge of that engine never tired. One of the greats - a better unit than the M3 and that's high praise. I only ever got seen off by big bikes, which you expect, and then only ever in a straight line.

It's a different performance league for sure. The tractor pulls as hard until 4500rpm, when it runs out of puff and the bi turbo flies on to that 7300 rpm cut out. Magic.

Now tell us what you really think of the 1.8T engine in comparison.....

Not so sure about the Mini though......been and gone in the hip stakes. A lot of fleece wearers are attracted to them, judging bu the amount in the B&Q car park.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Heh

A3 1.8T
TTC (AmD chip)
BMW 330d touring
TTR (AmD chip plus all sorts of other goodies)
BMW 330d touring + tuningbox.

Ok I'm a creature of habit.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Was the auto (Switchtronic?) a conscious choice R1?


Yep. Do a hell of a lot of driving in C London and it's fantastic for this.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Yep. Do a hell of a lot of driving in C London and it's fantastic for this.


I think Carlos had a Switchotronic in his last 330, but opted for manual this time around. Be interesting to hear his comparison.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Yep. Do a hell of a lot of driving in C London and it's fantastic for this.


In a different league on a number of fronts, but I promised myself that the next car I bought would be an automatic for all those Edinburgh and Glasgow traffic jams. I am sooooo pleased that I did now. I used to get problems with my left knee and they have disappeared since I started driving an auto.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> I think Carlos had a Switchotronic in his last 330, but opted for manual this time around. Â Be interesting to hear his comparison.


me too

so what your saying garyc is that when BMW give a 0-60 time of 6.9 secs for the 330ci sport cab it is actually tested at that time with an auto box?

so in actual fact it will be quicker if manual (provided you get the start right?)

if it does it in 6.9 secs with an auto box then that is about the same as TTR (which I assume has times given in manual because it is only available as a manual!)

i want something that will be the same speed as my TTR and I'd love an auto box for comfort but not at the sacrifice of power

any opinions anyone?

cheers

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> me too
> 
> so what your saying garyc is that when BMW give a 0-60 time of 6.9 secs for the 330ci sport cab it is actually tested at that time with an auto box?
> 
> ...


Er no. What I was saying was that with an auto you will return the manufacturers quoted figures for the auto, with more consistency than you would return for a manual car if you were shooting for the factory quoted manual figures.

If you get the start right a manual has got to have the edge over a torque-converting auto. (DSG is different).....most drivers will not get it right in the manual 80% of the time, hence the auto can be quicker.

If I was doing mainly city driving I'd give an autobox serious consideration


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Er no. Â What I was saying was that with an auto you will return the manufacturers quoted figures for the auto, with more consistency than you would return for a manual car if you were shooting for the factory quoted manual figures.
> 
> If you get the start right a manual has got to have the edge over a torque-converting auto. Â (DSG is different).....most drivers will not get it right in the manual 80% of the time, hence the auto can be quicker.
> 
> If I was doing mainly city driving I'd give an autobox serious consideration


ahh I see, I got the wrong end of the stick there! just read it back and i see how i did ;D

an auto would be a consideration, it just means paying Â£1150 or Â£1220 extra and price is a factor, so i would prob go for the manual, i hear beemers have got a nice manual gearshift on them, only ever driven auto's

whats the difference between the auto box and the sequential sport gear box on the 330? would one sap more power than the other?

cheers

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Full autos have torque converter - that's all autos and Tiptronic. These tend to sap power although MB autos take some beating.

BMW, Audi, Alfa, Ferrari all use essentially an electronic control of a manual clutch based system, twin clutches in case of DSG.

With BMW SSG (330) and SMG (M30) are both electronically controlled manual clutch systems, with the SMG offering moe programs and faster changes. BMW Switchotronic is like Tipotronic in operation - a full auto with electronic control.

Confusing isn't it? :


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> BMW Switchotronic is like Tipotronic in operation - a full auto with electronic control.


But is it any good? Â Anyone got any experience of it (the SSG)?

And I assume that it can be driven in automatic mode if you wish?

Soz for all the questions guys but a new car might be on the horizon and I want to get it right Â ;D

cheers

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> But is it any good? Â Anyone got any experience of it (the SSG)?
> 
> And I assume that it can be driven in automatic mode if you wish?
> 
> ...


I havn't driven SSG, but have Switchotronic and tiptronic, MB full auto and SMG and DSG, and Alfa Selespeed. Of full autos, MB and Switchotronic suited my driving best. Of semis my breif drive in DSG leads me to think it is streets ahead of SMG.

Car magasine test the TT 3.2 and a 330ci SSG this month. Of gearboxes, Audi is rated tops.

Both Porsche and BMW are now working on twin clutch boxes like DSG - if that's a strong enough signal. I'd wait a few months.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Not sure of all the acronyms but I think I've got a SSG box in my 330...

IMO the semi aspect of it is crap - the time for the box to change after you've told it to is not acceptable to warrant calling it a semi-auto. However, if you drive it in Sport mode it's pretty damn good anyway and I for one don't miss the manual aspect at all.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

think I'll just go with a manual, it will make it over a grand cheaper!

I'll leave the auto's until I get older 

cheers for all the advice esp garyc

James


----------

